# RAM Not recognized?



## Ankur

I was cleaning my old PC until my curious friend took out one RAM stick, I put the 1 GB RAM stick back in and the computer having XP did not recognize it. The BIOS also tells only 248 MB RAM.
I have assigned it like 1GB stick on bank 0 and 258 MB on bank 1. Can anyone tell what to do? It used to show 1.25GB before, what should I do?
This old computer is important for me, runs too slow now.


----------



## johnb35

Remove the other stick and only insert the 1gb stick and boot up and see if windows will work.  If it does, insert the other stick and boot up.  Take a can of compressed air and blow out the memory socket, just make sure you don't spray any liquid on the board.  Stand the tower up and keep the spray can upright, don't turn it upside down or sideways.


----------



## Ankur

I get 3 beeps when I just put the 1 GB stick and the monitor doesn't show anything.


----------



## johnb35

It seems that stick of memory is now dead.  When it was out of the system where was it placed?


----------



## Ankur

I kept it on my wooden table, where should I have placed it?
Also I got a small shock when I touched it even though I grounded myself (this happened after I first tested my PC with it and turned it off). 
The mobo is m-ATX or small I think, I am having a hard time putting the RAM back in as it was taken out after 6 years and lots of wires on my way. 
It is an old PC I got it in Q1 2005, I joined CF just a year ago so I know only about new parts.


----------



## johnb35

If you got shocked while touching it then the stick is dead.


----------



## Ankur

What must be the reason that it died? It just looks the same.
Will this be compatible?
http://www.theitdepot.com/details-Transcend+1GB+DDR+400+Desktop+Ram_C6P4238.html


----------



## johnb35

Electrical charge killed it.....  If you can afford it, get 2 sticks of 1gb.  XP runs very well on 2gb of memory.


----------

